# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Weg met de depressie

## evitalien

In Nederland gebruiken bijna 1 miljoen mensen antidepressiva. Een echte depressie is slopend voor de patiënt en de voor de fabrikanten van geneesmiddelen zeer lucratief.. Gelukkig kunnen we, door aanpassingen aan de voeding en leefstijl, zelf ook veel bereiken om depressieve gevoelens te voorkomen of te laten verdwijnen. Diverse studies hebben aangetoond dat lichamelijke activiteit, zonlicht en het aanpassen van de voeding de gemoedstoestand kan verbeteren en een depressie kan verslaan zonder antidepressiva. In deze dagen is het krijgen van voldoende zonlicht moeilijk; het slikken van vitamine D is daarom onontbeerlijk.

Om een depressie succesvol te verslaan is het noodzakelijk om alle kant en klaar producten te vermijden. Deze voedingsmiddelen bevatten veel kleur-, geur en smaakstoffen. Deze onnatuurlijke ingrediënten kunnen de chemische processen in ons lichaam veranderen, en hebben zeker invloed op de geest. Regelmatig bewegen stimuleert de doorbloeding van de hersenen en verhogen de endorfines in ons lichaam. Endorfines zijn onze gelukshormonen. Deze zorgen voor een blij een uitgerust gevoel.

Naast bovenstaande tips zijn er nog 4 natuurlijke oplossingen om een depressie te bestrijden.



1. Kurkuma (geelwortel)

Een zeer recente studie, gepubliceerd in Phytotherapy Research, toont aan dat het heldere, gele specerij kurkuma niet alleen een depressie heel goed kan bestrijden, maar dat het dit zelfs beter doet dan de reguliere antidepressiva. De antidepressieve effecten van kurkuma waren gelijk in vergelijking met Prozac. Maar als je kijkt naar alle bijwerkingen van Prozac is kurkuma een duidelijke winnaar.

Lees verder http://www.evitalien.nl/wordpress/?p=659

----------


## Flogiston

Actief zijn is inderdaad bevorderlijk voor het wegkrijgen van depressieve gevoelens. Veel bewegen hoort daarbij, maar ook andere vormen van activiteit helpen. Zelfs als je daar als depressieve patiënt helemaal geen zin in hebt, dan nog helpt het om jezelf te dwingen actief te worden.

Het letten op je voeding is ook positief. Niet vanwege het vermijden van zogenaamd "onnatuurlijke" ingrediënten (de meeste E-nummers zijn immers natuurlijke stoffen). Wel omdat het positief is als je aan jezelf werkt, als je niet meer "zomaar" wat doet maar actief (daar is dat woord weer!) bezig bent met wat goed voor je is.

Maar geneesmiddelen eruitgooien en vervangen door kurkuma of iets anders... dat kan best voor mensen die zich een beetje down voelen. Maar voor serieus depressieve mensen is dat een heel gevaarlijk idee! Niet zomaar doen dus, voor je het weet heb je een serieuze terugval te pakken!

----------


## evitalien

_"Maar geneesmiddelen eruitgooien en vervangen door kurkuma of iets anders... dat kan best voor mensen die zich een beetje down voelen. Maar voor serieus depressieve mensen is dat een heel gevaarlijk idee! Niet zomaar doen dus, voor je het weet heb je een serieuze terugval te pakken!"_

Daar heb je gelijk in. Ik pleit er ook niet voor om radicaal met de medicijnen te stoppen. Dat is absoluut niet aan te raden. Afbouwen moet altijd in overleg gaan. Dit artikel is bedoeld om mensen alert te maken op de kracht van voeding. En als je depressieve gevoelens hebt hoef je niet direct te beginnen met de antidepressiva, maar kun je het ook eerst op bovenstaande manier proberen.

----------

